# The Massimo UTV at Tractor supply ??



## Milkman

Does anyone know much about these side by side vehicles?  I have never seen one anywhere except at the stores.   The reviews seem to say parts and service are slow to happen.

Anyone have anything positive or negative to share ?


----------



## Nicodemus

I have one. I use it for work around the house and on the plantation. It`s reliable, strong, and a mighty handy thing to have.


----------



## Milkman

Nicodemus said:


> I have one. I use it for work around the house and on the plantation. It`s reliable, strong, and a mighty handy thing to have.



How long have you owned it ?   Have you had any issues ?


----------



## Nicodemus

Milkman said:


> How long have you owned it ?   Have you had any issues ?





About 3 years now, and we bought it used, from Redneck McGuiver here on the Forum. Not the first issue. It is as dependable a piece of equipment I`ve ever owned. And for its size, it will pull the bottom out of a well.


----------



## T-N-T

Dad bought one about 4 or so months ago.  Has not worked it really.  Just rode it to here and there.

I have used it a little and love it


----------



## Milkman

They put them on sale sometimes for $7500. I am on a mailing list from TSC and get 10% off coupons that are good even on sale items. I asked if it would apply to the UTV. They said yes. 
That would be $6750 plus tax.  About $7220.00 out the door.


----------



## flyfisher1

Father in law owns one and have ridden in it twice.  My only complaint would be that it is really loud inside.  My concern would be parts availability, but I hear some and/or most Yamaha Rhino parts are interchangeable.  For that kind of money you can get a slightly used diesel Kubota UTV with hydraulic bed, which would be my preference.


----------



## Milkman

flyfisher1 said:


> Father in law owns one and have ridden in it twice.  My only complaint would be that it is really loud inside.  My concern would be parts availability, but I hear some and/or most Yamaha Rhino parts are interchangeable.  For that kind of money you can get a slightly used diesel Kubota UTV with hydraulic bed, which would be my preference.



What is the advantages of the diesel?

Aren't small diesels noisy?


----------



## Milkman

These boys seem to like the Massimo vehicle


----------



## Robert28

For that money you can get a new Polaris Ranger 500 or EX or whatever they're naming them now. It's the one below the 570 but they keep changing the model number every year seems like and I can't keep it straight.


----------



## Milkman

Robert28 said:


> For that money you can get a new Polaris Ranger 500 or EX or whatever they're naming them now. It's the one below the 570 but they keep changing the model number every year seems like and I can't keep it straight.



Robert, 
From all I have heard about Polaris products over the years I don't think I care to own one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Milkman said:


> Robert,
> From all I have heard about Polaris products over the years I don't think I care to own one.





My family owns a Polaris dealership, we drive Hondas...


----------



## Robert28

Milkman said:


> Robert,
> From all I have heard about Polaris products over the years I don't think I care to own one.



Can't say I blame you. I do have a friend that has a 2014 Ranger 570 and it's never been back to the dealership and hasn't had any issues that I'm aware of. He does take care of his equipment though and doesn't abuse it, so that might have a lot to do with it. I liked the Honda Pioneer but never drove one. Yamaha Viking is also a good choice, as is the Mule. There's so many UTV's out there these days you can spend months doing research!


----------



## Milkman

Robert28 said:


> Can't say I blame you. I do have a friend that has a 2014 Ranger 570 and it's never been back to the dealership and hasn't had any issues that I'm aware of. He does take care of his equipment though and doesn't abuse it, so that might have a lot to do with it. I liked the Honda Pioneer but never drove one. Yamaha Viking is also a good choice, as is the Mule. There's so many UTV's out there these days you can spend months doing research!



My son has a 2011 Kawasaki mule that has been a good and dependable machine. I am just looking at options. 

A friend who has a golf cart shop makes 4wd electric carts that are an option too.


----------



## Robert28

Milkman said:


> My son has a 2011 Kawasaki mule that has been a good and dependable machine. I am just looking at options.
> 
> A friend who has a golf cart shop makes 4wd electric carts that are an option too.



I was at Tractor Supply today and took a good hard look at the Massimo 500 they had on display. Seemed like a nice vehicle, didn't come off as cheap junk or anything. You already get some nice wheels and tires standard so that's an expensive upgrade you won't have to worry about if you go that route. I think this one also came with a Warn winch too if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## lonewolf247

Hooked On Quack said:


> My family owns a Polaris dealership, we drive Hondas...



That says a lot!


OP:
I can't knock the Massimo, because I don't own one or know anyone who does. I've glanced at them at TSC, and they look ok. 

For similar money, you can get a Honda Pioneer 500, which is a proven machine, and is what I intend to buy myself, later this year. 

The value of the Massimo, is all of the included accessories! This is where the base price of the average side by side, can increase really quick. I just know nothing about them. 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## ucfireman

I'm looking for a side by side. Looked at the gator, mule (fancy one with the big bed 800cc, 14000) but they are too high. Anyone have any more info on the Massimo or even the Linhai? I do know its not apples to apples but even the small name brand ones are around 8k from what I saw.


----------



## mrfudd

You could buy 4 Trackers or Samurais for that money. The little Suzukis aren't much bigger than the UTVs and hold their value well.


----------



## Possum

I read the massimo reviews and they are pretty bad. The companies responses to the bad reviews are terrible.
Someone mentioned similar price for Honda pioneer. I wish that were true. The pioneer starts at $9000. But for same price you could get a traditional John Deere gator 2wd. I've been looking at all brands for a while and decided to go with the Gator TS when I get one in a couple more months.


----------



## mrfudd

You can get a Honda for pretty close to the same price if you shop around. I highly recommend this place www.southernhonda.com if you're within 6 hours of Chattanooga. I bought a year old new 4 wheeler from them for over $1k less than any local dealer and did not pay sales tax.


----------



## oops1

My dad has one.. It's a piece of carp


----------



## lonewolf247

The Honda can be had for $7500. You've just got to shop around. 


http://www.hondaoflaurel.net/defaul...d=D&t=new&vt=utility vehicle&fr=xNewInventory


----------

